# Scaf is invited to a Race!



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll be attending my first HO race event this Saturday. :thumbsup: 

Not only will it be the first time I have seen an HO track in person that isn't one of the two I built, it will be the first time I will have even met someone in person who races slot cars.  

What really is exciting is that the person who called an invited me to come to race this Saturday was ................... John Cukras. 

(Granted, he was returning a voice message I had left for him, but hey!)

I don't really know who John is, but a quick google search tells me he has played quite a roll in HO car history, so I am really looking forward to this weekend.

PS: Please feel free to post any do's and don'ts.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont forget your camera! Do post up the pics.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Do's and don'ts...

Have fun!
If people have cars or controllers to lend, take advantage of it, it's how I learned what I wanted to buy and didn't want to buy.

Have some more fun...

If you have anything cool, show it off, everyone likes to see cool stuff! It was Bill Halls first time out at my place and man did he have some nice little cars!

Bring some cash for race fees or if folks order pizza or whatever.

When changing lanes after a heat, move your controller first, then go get your car.

When marshaling, do the best you can, and try not to take anything anyone may say in your direction too personally. People get worked up over these little things sometimes.

Ask guys to show you how they dial in their cars, I have yet to run into anyone doing this that won't be more than happy to show you what they do to their cars.

Last but not least, have some more fun!

Marty


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I'm sure it will be a blast, and a learning experience. I doubt I will be racing, other then maybe a practice lap or something if someone loans me a car. Ditto on the marshalling - once they realize I have zippo experience, I think they may look to the local pet as a marshall b4 throwing me into the scene.

I'm just kind of tripping out that my first race to attend was an offer from a 60's legend in slot car racing. It looks like alot of the guys who were deeply involved in designing slot cars are still in So Cal, and maybe some others will even be there. 




As for something cool to bring, I wish I had something. I do have an old 70's Gibson Grabber Bass guitar.... but not really the right event for that.  

Hey Mike! 

Should I bring one of the cars you lent me to show them?


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hi jeff*

do you know what classes they race? 

you might want to bring the 440X2 "racing chassis" and the lifelike with the lexan body. they might run a similar class. 

the other chassis/cars are all pretty standard stuff they probably have seen before. 

if they are anything like most groups, someone will be happy to loan a car and controller for each race. i didnt mind at all when bill hall thrashed my Gjet at Marty's on Saturday 

i recently was working on some of my Super G plus chassis. i had a bunch of the indy chassis, and i added a lexan body (using a nifty clip from ebay) and silicone coated sponge tires to several of those chassis. thats a neat upgrade to try, to compare to your indy chassis cars. 

i dropped a body, clip and tires in the mail monday for you to add to your review,. you might be able to make use of them on Saturday if they arrive in time. 

have fun!
mike


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Those inline brass rod chassis, brought back memories of my long lost youth. :wave:


----------

